# Any thoughts on a 22B ?



## slimreading (Dec 1, 2011)

Just wanted input on the 22B .


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

one of the 3 tauri that i own.... never had an issue with it


----------



## slimreading (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info . I received a 22BR for Christmas . I will post more on it later.


----------

